# Wearing a blazer to a wedding?



## Buster86 (Jul 2, 2009)

As a young'un (24 years old, to be precise), I haven't as yet been to more than a few weddings. So, I need a bit of direction in terms of potential pitfalls for one I'm attending this weekend...

The wedding is in the UK. I imagine it'll be relatively formal. It will allegedly be a summer wedding but that is, of course, weather permitting.

Ideally, I'd wear a nice linen or seersucker number. However, my selection of outfits is limited at the moment. In fact, I presently don't even have any solid colour lounge suits to wear. I have the following available:


A pinstripe charcoal grey lounge suit (which I imagine would be too business-like);










A pinstripe black lounge suit (thinner pinstripes, but black, so perhaps too sombre);










A navy corduroy suit (too heavy and suited to winter);










A navy blazer, which I would wear with either grey trousers (medium grey, not charcoal) or off-white linen trousers.










Essentially, my question is this: might I wear a navy blazer to such a wedding? If not, what is my next best option?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

You will get varying opinons on the use of balc suits in this forum, but IMO your best bet is going with the black suit and just dress it up with a more "cheerful tie" and perhaps a pocket square (white will do for the pocket square). 

I would hate to show up in a blazer and be feeling underdressed for the whole event -- woudl take away from the enjoyment of the expereince. My two cents...


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

Billyjo88 said:


> You will get varying opinons on the use of balc suits in this forum, but IMO your best bet is going with the black suit and just dress it up with a more "cheerful tie" and perhaps a pocket square (white will do for the pocket square).
> 
> I would hate to show up in a blazer and be feeling underdressed for the whole event -- woudl take away from the enjoyment of the expereince. My two cents...


Agree to this, or even the grey pinstripe. It may be business like, but definitely passable to a wedding. I wouldn't wear the blazer unless you know in advance that the wedding will be very casual.

Possibly not the 'correct' choice, but you can definitely make it work if that's what you currently have and do not plan on purchasing something.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The blazer should be OK for an afternoon wedding, the suite for evening would be better.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I'm not familiar with the UK, when I got married in an evening ceremony in the U.S. about 1/3 of the guys attending were wearing blazers/sport coats. Unless it is a black tie wedding I think that a navy blazer and gray pants wouldn't even raise an eyebrow in the U.S.. I think that clothing enthusiasts give matters like this far more thought than most of the people attending the wedding will. Of course again, I'm speaking of the U.S.. Your results may vary.

Cruiser


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Most weddings in the UK are in the summer and during the day. You will see Morning Wear. That means the groom (and probably the wedding party) will be wearing a cravat and probably a top coat (possible even a top hat!). They will all have rented this. 

I'm not suggesting Morning Wear for you, but you will definitely want a suit. I don't know your relationship to the bride/groom either, so that may affect things. Unless it's going to be a casual wedding, you don't want to wear a blazer. I would consider wearing the Navy suit you have and dressing it up with a red bow tie or something.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

Marcellionheart said:


> I don't know your relationship to the bride/groom either, so that may affect things. Unless it's going to be a casual wedding, you don't want to wear a blazer.


I agree 100%. I think for specifically-stated casual weddings -- or for people whose tastes you know etremely well -- a blazer could work. Otherwise, I would play it safe and go for the suit. Rarely can you go wrong wearing a suit -- where showing up in a blazer could run the risk of leaving you feeling underdressed.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

All of these things are fine - unless the wedding apparel is specified as 'morning dress' in which tails are appropriate.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

My two cents:

I attended a wedding last summer in London, where the wedding couple consisted of an award-winning novelist/professor and a UN lawyer. The guests were therefore a mix of prominent people and highly successful professionals. The wedding itself was in the morning at a church, followed by a reception at Lambeth Palace. I mention the guest types and venues as premise to the attire at the events.

The guests at the wedding almost all wore suits (solid, glen plaid, pin-stripes), and at the reception, I saw a mix of both suits and odd jackets/blazers paired with slacks. Some guest wore ties, some didn't. Nobody seemed at all out of place.

I suppose it all depends on the atmosphere (semi-casual or formal) that the wedding party wants to set. 

I personally think your charcoal pin-stripe suit will work best at the wedding itself.


----------



## Buster86 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I know that the bridegroom and ushers will be wearing morning dress, which is pretty much standard for weddings over here. I think I'll go with the black pinstripe suit (probably without the waistcoat, as it's likely to be very warm and it's not the lightest suit) and opt for a colourful tie and hankerchief. Playing it safe...


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

The black three piece pinstripe is perfect, wear with a white shirt and festive tie.


----------

